

The Magento Story - oliviakuhn
http://mixergy.com/magento-story-ecommerce-roy-rubin/

======
sunkencity
Magento is a pretty powerful package, but also very enterprisey with very
complicated db schema, and injection of behaviour with tons of xml in
different layers, not my bag of tea. I understand why they chose PHP -- all
the developers... but man the code looks like a mix between java from way back
when and early wordpress.

~~~
jcapote
I'm using spreehq.com now for this very reason.

------
jerryji
"Service Temporarily Unavailable" -- Hacker News effect?

~~~
AndrewWarner
I'm so sorry about that. It's killing me to see the site is down. I wonder if
it is the HN effect, since it happened after I started getting traffic from
here.

Still, that's no reason for the site to go down. It's a basic wordpress site.
I should be able to handle traffic like this.

Update: I think it's okay now.

------
bitwize
Magento is a law unto itself! Whatever Magento wills, Magento does.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kkc_Myyye20>

------
joshu
I was hoping for the backstory on Magneto

